# Comment rendre inutilisable la fonction video de Coup d'Oeil (Quick Look) ?



## cyberprimate (13 Février 2021)

J'essaie de bloquer sur mon iMac (Catalina) toutes les applications et fonctions qui me détournent du boulot (je bosse chez moi). Même en retirant tous les plugins du dossier /System/Bibliothèque/Quicklook/  on peut encore lire les vidéos mp4 dans la colonne d'aperçu, la galerie ou en appuyant sur la barre Espace. Retirer le plugin Movie.qlgenerator n'a retiré que la possibilité de lire certains formats de vidéo comme mpeg. Une idée ?


----------



## ericse (13 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Les modules QuickLook ne sont pas forcement dans /System/Library/QuickLook/, ils peuvent être ailleurs, et en particulier dans une Application. Tu peux le vérifier avec la commande  `qlmanage -m`


----------



## cyberprimate (13 Février 2021)

_qlmanage -m_ indique qu'en dehors de /System/Bibliothèque/QuickLook/ il n'y a de qlgenerator que dans le paquet de l'application GarageBand. Je l'ai donc désinstallée mais ça n'a rien changé.


----------



## cyberprimate (14 Février 2021)

Une solution est donnée sur cette page (avec plein d'autres désactivations au choix), mais je comprends pas tout ce qui est conseillé (pas parce que c'est en écrit anglais, mais parce que je n'ai pas assez de connaissance avec Terminal).

Comment désactiver un paquet de #$!@ dans Catalina


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Février 2021)

Pourquoi ne pas créer un session spéciale pour le travail... ou tu limites les applis et les documents.

Après c'est aussi un "Effort à faire"

Je te déconseille de "tout pêter" dans l'iMac car le jour ou tu vas en avoir vraiment besoin tu va venir couiner ici-même


----------



## cyberprimate (14 Février 2021)

Je ne cherche pas à tout changer, juste Quicklook.

La vocation d'un ordinateur est de faciliter, pas d'imposer un effort indésiré à l'utilisateur. C'est pas un hasard s'il y a tout un business du logiciel de self-blocage qui se développe sur Mac, exponentionellement.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Février 2021)

Euh !!!! Oui mais c'est à l'utilisateur à savoir aussi se gérer... si tu n'en est pas capable ça craint !


----------



## cyberprimate (14 Février 2021)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Euh !!!! Oui mais c'est à l'utilisateur à savoir aussi se gérer... si tu n'en est pas capable ça craint !



Alors on est très nombreux à "craindre" vu le succès des logiciels de self-blocking comme je l'ai dit. De plus en plus d'auteurs, graphistes, freelancers les utilisent. C'est pas tant se contrôler le problème, j'y arrive vu que je suis obligé, c'est d'AVOIR à le faire alors qu'en quelques lignes de code je pourrais ne pas avoir à le faire du tout.


----------



## ntx (15 Février 2021)

cyberprimate a dit:


> Alors on est très nombreux à "craindre" vu le succès des logiciels de self-blocking comme je l'ai dit. De plus en plus d'auteurs, graphistes, freelancers les utilisent. C'est pas tant se contrôler le problème, j'y arrive vu que je suis obligé, c'est d'AVOIR à le faire alors qu'en quelques lignes de code je pourrais ne pas avoir à le faire du tout.


Ça devient navrant d'arriver à une telle mentalité. Pire qu'un  gamin  Je pense que ton pseudo te va à merveille


----------



## zélote_le_prosélyte (15 Février 2021)

ntx a dit:


> Ça devient navrant d'arriver à une telle mentalité. Pire qu'un  gamin  Je pense que ton pseudo te va à merveille


Ce que je trouve déplorable moi c'est votre attitude, digne d'un garnement sadique dans une cour de récréation. Vous devez avoir le cœur plein de fiel et de hargne pour venir railler une personne qui demandait poliment votre aide. Il y a des dizaines et des dizaines de livres portant sur les stratégies mises en œuvre par certaines des plus grandes entreprises du monde pour capter notre attention, ce n'est pas un sujet léger – au hasard, et parce que c'est un titre récent : The Age of Addiction How Bad Habits Became Big Business, David T. Courtwright (Harvard University Press) – et quand bien même il le fût, qui vous incite à tomber à bras raccourcis sur votre prochain ? S'il est vrai que les enfants sont capables des comportements les plus pernicieux, les plus inhumains, c'est vous qui mériteriez de vous voir traiter de gamin.

Mais je doute que vous valiez la peine que je prends de vous tancer, ni le temps que j'y passe. Nous sommes tous des primates (à moins que vous ne croyiez au créationnisme ? Si votre intellect se rapporte à votre malignité, vous avez toute chance de l'être.), au cerveau faible et exploitable à merci. Celui qui a initié cette conversation ne pourrait-il pas ranger ses vidéos dans un disque dur lointain (déposé ailleurs que chez lui), et utiliser une application comme Focus (heyfocus.com) ou SelfControl (gratuit, d'une utilisation différente) pour s'empêcher perpétuellement d'en télécharger de nouvelles ? De la sorte il ne resterait rien à regarder sur son ordinateur.


----------



## cyberprimate (15 Février 2021)

À l'inverse, des entreprises emploient aussi des stratégies informatiques pour canaliser l'attention de leurs employés au bureau face aux tentations diverses… Par ailleurs, 4 à 5% de la population dont je pense faire partie, aurait ce qu'on appelle un TDAH (trouble de l'attention avec, ou pas, hyperactivité) et sont constitutivement plus sujets aux addictions, et neurologiquement moins doués pour le self-control. C'est une condition naturelle qui a quelques avantages aussi (créativité, une attention plus soutenue sur les sujets interessants, une appétance pour le risque…) et qui fait l'objet de beaucoup d'études en neurologie.

Sinon, j'ai longtemps utilisé un logiciel de focus très paramètrable qui était parfait, jusqu'à ce que je songe à quicklook auquel je pensais jamais… Finalement, j'ai converti hier tous les films et vidéos de mon HD en fichiers mkv, un format que Quicklook ne gère pas… Voilà.


----------



## ntx (16 Février 2021)

zélote_le_prosélyte a dit:


> Ce que je trouve déplorable moi c'est votre attitude, digne d'un garnement sadique dans une cour de récréation. Vous devez avoir le cœur plein de fiel et de hargne pour venir railler une personne qui demandait poliment votre aide. Il y a des dizaines et des dizaines de livres portant sur les stratégies mises en œuvre par certaines des plus grandes entreprises du monde pour capter notre attention, ce n'est pas un sujet léger – au hasard, et parce que c'est un titre récent : The Age of Addiction How Bad Habits Became Big Business, David T. Courtwright (Harvard University Press) – et quand bien même il le fût, qui vous incite à tomber à bras raccourcis sur votre prochain ? S'il est vrai que les enfants sont capables des comportements les plus pernicieux, les plus inhumains, c'est vous qui mériteriez de vous voir traiter de gamin.


Et oui, je n'ai pas besoin de littérature plus ou moins foireuse pour dédier toute mon attention à mon travail. Quand je bosse, je bosse, je ne fais pas autre chose en même temps, et surtout pas me balader dans les répertoires de mon disque pour visualiser les vidéos qui s'y trouvent.

Donc oui, je juge ce genre de demandes complètement absurde ! Et si des développeurs proposent de tels outils ou de "grands scientifiques" de la littérature pas forcément pertinente (et je ne parle même pas des risques de dérives sectaires sur des personnes fragiles), je leur souhaite d'en vendre plein, le plus cher possible afin d'en tirer un maximum de bénéfice aux détriments de gens qui feraient mieux de se prendre en main. "Became Big Business" : Mr Courtwright semble avoir compris la combine  

Content que Cyberprimate ait trouvé sa solution gratuite


----------



## ungars (11 Avril 2021)

cyberprimate a dit:


> _qlmanage -m_ indique qu'en dehors de /System/Bibliothèque/QuickLook/ il n'y a de qlgenerator que dans le paquet de l'application GarageBand. Je l'ai donc désinstallée mais ça n'a rien changé.


J'hallucine un peu en lisant cela...Vous ne maitrisez pas ce que vous faites avec votre clavier ???


----------



## daffyb (11 Avril 2021)

Je suis un peu du même avis. « Détruire » ton installation de MacOS pour ça est exagéré.
il te suffit de créer une session boulot et mettre la session perturbante en gérée avec interdiction de connexion pendant les heures de bureau et puis voilà.
Ça va être quoi l’étape d’après ? Black’lister certaines url ?


----------



## cyberprimate (12 Avril 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Je suis un peu du même avis. « Détruire » ton installation de MacOS pour ça est exagéré.
> il te suffit de créer une session boulot et mettre la session perturbante en gérée avec interdiction de connexion pendant les heures de bureau et puis voilà.
> Ça va être quoi l’étape d’après ? Black’lister certaines url ?



Je ne travaille pas au bureau. Le blacklisting d'url existe dans des apps, c'est pas nouveau. Y compris en interne dans les entreprises pour éviter la pause facebook ou autre.


----------



## daffyb (12 Avril 2021)

cyberprimate a dit:


> Je ne travaille pas au bureau. Le blacklisting d'url existe dans des apps, c'est pas nouveau. Y compris en interne dans les entreprises pour éviter la pause facebook ou autre.


Sauf que dans les entreprises avec services IT par exemple, toi, utilisateur, ne peux pas contourner le blocage par exemple, alors que le blacklistage par toi même est contournable d'un clic, exactement comme ce que tu fais en ruinant ton installation de macOS...


----------



## cyberprimate (12 Avril 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Sauf que dans les entreprises avec services IT par exemple, toi, utilisateur, ne peux pas contourner le blocage par exemple, alors que le blacklistage par toi même est contournable d'un clic, exactement comme ce que tu fais en ruinant ton installation de macOS...


 C'est pour ça qu'on produit des apps dédiées comme celles mentionnées par zelote.


----------



## daffyb (12 Avril 2021)

cyberprimate a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'on produit des apps dédiées comme celles mentionnées par zelote.


C'est pour cela que je propose simplement de créer une session dédiée au lieu de détruire un OS


----------



## isback (15 Avril 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est pour cela que je propose simplement de créer une session dédiée au lieu de détruire un OS



Allez-y donc mon très cher canard mettez lui donc un coup de fusil à cet Elmer insolent, primate des réseaux, nanani, nanana.

sinon après ce gentil aparté de kill the nioube anyways, this is the way:

```
launchctl list | cut -f3 | grep quicklook | while read target_service; do echo "sudo launchctl disable ${target_service}"; done
```

Cela vous affichera les commandes nécessaires à executer dans ce vilain terminal pour désactiver quicklook complètement sans faire des horreurs tant persuadé de leur juste valeur alors qu'elles ne sont que vulgaires marottes.


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> Allez-y donc mon très cher canard mettez lui donc un coup de fusil à cet Elmer insolent, primate des réseaux, nanani, nanana.
> 
> sinon après ce gentil aparté de kill the nioube anyways, this is the way:
> 
> ...




```
com.apple.quicklook
com.apple.quicklook.ThumbnailsAgent
com.apple.quicklook.ui.helper
```

A mettre en "enable" le jour où le retour de quicklook sera souhaité (valable au moins pour Big Sur)


----------



## isback (15 Avril 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> ```
> com.apple.quicklook
> com.apple.quicklook.ThumbnailsAgent
> com.apple.quicklook.ui.helper
> ...


Cela fonctionne depuis El Capitan, si mes souvenirs sont bons; sinon l'ancienne syntaxe était load/unload. Bien sûr, la liste varie suivant la version système. Sur Sierra cela donne:


```
sudo launchctl disable com.apple.quicklook
sudo launchctl disable com.apple.quicklook.ThumbnailsAgent
sudo launchctl disable com.apple.quicklook.32bit
sudo launchctl disable com.apple.quicklook.config
sudo launchctl disable com.apple.quicklook.ui.helper
```


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2021)

Sinon, on a cette commande qui permet aussi de bien se concentrer sur son travail 

```
launchctl list | cut -f3 | while read target_service; do echo "sudo launchctl disable ${target_service}"; done
```


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

J’utilise quick look tellement de fois par jour pour aller plus rapidement quand je dois consulter rapidement un document, ou choisir le bon fichier à ouvrir. Je serais moins efficace sans.
QuickLook est invisible tant que l’on appuie pas sur la touche espace.

Je suis curieux de comprendre comment un truc invisible permet de distraire sans le vouloir.
Le problème ne serait pas plutôt de travailler sur une machine/session qui n’est pas qu’une machine de travail ?
Parce que sur mon ordinateur de bureau, je n’ai que des documents de travail. Et les vidéos que j’ai, je les regarde que si j’en ai besoin, car elles ne sont pas particulièrement distrayantes.


----------



## isback (15 Avril 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Sinon, on a cette commande qui permet aussi de bien se concentrer sur son travail
> 
> ```
> launchctl list | cut -f3 | while read target_service; do echo "sudo launchctl disable ${target_service}"; done
> ```


Vous voulez dire 
	
	



```
sudo rm -Rf /
```
 malgré toutes les nouvelles protections, il y a moyen d'obtenir une belle concentration. On ne reviendra pas sur l'étymologie du mot concentration bien sûr; du bas alémanique Kun-Zentrum; enfin un détail.


----------



## isback (15 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> J’utilise quick look tellement de fois par jour pour aller plus rapidement quand je dois consulter rapidement un document, ou choisir le bon fichier à ouvrir. Je serais moins efficace sans.
> QuickLook est invisible tant que l’on appuie pas sur la touché espace.
> 
> Je suis curieux de comprendre comment un truc invisible permet de distraire sans le vouloir.



ha**y pu**y, t**n sq**rt pa***s, fing***ng, cela doit trop le distraire. On n'a plus le droit d'écrire au gros rouge et en "plain-text" , il faut vivre avec son temps. Le potache c'est du nazisme et puis c'est tout.


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

isback a dit:


> Vous voulez dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bassman sors de ce corps !


----------



## daffyb (16 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> J’utilise quick look tellement de fois par jour pour aller plus rapidement quand je dois consulter rapidement un document, ou choisir le bon fichier à ouvrir. Je serais moins efficace sans.


Pareil, et s'il y a bien (au moins) une fonction qui me manque sous Windows, c'est bien celle là, entre autre


----------

